# Previsões médio prazo (Abril 2016)



## vitamos (1 Abr 2016 às 10:31)

*Previsões médio prazo, até 2 semanas (Dezembro 2015)*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.

*Existem 3 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.*

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias*
Tópico para nowcasting (previsões de curtíssimo prazo) de situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação nas próximas horas, usando por exemplo satélite, radar, cartas superfície, etc.;
e análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução.

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter maior ênfase na comparação de modelos globais e ensembles, analisar convergência de cenários, tendências, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais

*Links úteis*

*Modelos globais:*
- GFS: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | Meteostar | Wetter3
- ECMWF: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | IPMA
- CMC/GEM: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline
- MetOffice UKMO: Meteociel | Wetterzentrale
- Vários: tcgengifs (Atlântico) | tropicaltidbits (Atlântico)


*Ensembles:*
- Meteociel (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- Wetterzentrale (GFS)
- Weatheronline (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- ECMWF Ensemble mean and spread (média ensemble e spread em 4 parâmetros)

*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- Se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## Brito (3 Abr 2016 às 11:17)

boas

situação muito interessante por parte do GFS para o próximo sábado, muito longe ainda, claro.
Mais uma situação a acompanhar -4ºC a T850 e -34 a T500, humidade relativa baixa, linha 528 dam ....  daria neve a cotas baixas

talvez apenas uma miragem tendo em conta o calendario


----------



## Nando Costa (3 Abr 2016 às 12:36)

A ver vamos, mas para já as previsões são interessantes. Certo, certo é a continuação de tempo algo frio e de alguma chuva a norte e no centro, tirando um dia ou outro de sol e mais quente. Ainda dizem que não há entradas frias na primavera e que estas são raras. Vão acontecendo com mais ou menos frequência de ano para ano. O normal portanto. Espero que este tempo seja para continuar tanto em Abril como Maio. O tempo quente tem tempo de vir.


----------



## miguel (3 Abr 2016 às 13:28)

Nando Costa disse:


> Espero que este tempo seja para continuar tanto em Abril como Maio. O tempo quente tem tempo de vir.



Credo maio com frio?!! seria trágico para quem como eu adora as trovoadas..mas enfim são gostos não se discutem so se lamenta :P


----------



## jonas (3 Abr 2016 às 13:38)

miguel disse:


> Credo maio com frio?!! seria trágico para quem como eu adora as trovoadas..mas enfim são gostos não se discutem so se lamenta :P


Concordo, ainda quero ouvir uns roncos!


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Abr 2016 às 14:02)

miguel disse:


> Credo maio com frio?!! seria trágico para quem como eu adora as trovoadas..mas enfim são gostos não se discutem so se lamenta :P



Se o tempo estivesse mais quente, talvez o sul visse alguma coisa de jeito, assim como está, vai continuar a cair umas pinguitas. Amanhã, vai chover mas nada de especial, depois o resto da semana é de sol e lá para domingo voltará a cair alguma coisa. Os dias já são maiores, as temperaturas já deviam andar acima dos 20ºC para haver hipóteses de animação por aqui, sendo assim, a pasmaceira continua por aqui.

A ilusão continua no 2º painel do GFS, aliás o GFS previa um início de Abril chuvoso por aqui e chegados  à altura e só sobra1 dia de precipitação, por isso, o GFS é o modelo de fantasias.


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Abr 2016 às 14:26)

Algum calor não é sinónimo de trovoadas nem de instabilidade, recordo que o ano passado começo logo a torrar em Março e não houve trovoadas nem instabilidade praticamente...
O calor há-de vir a seu tempo.


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Abr 2016 às 14:50)

A situação que anda a ser modelada, apesar de trazer algum frio, daria para ver umas belas trovoadas, daquelas tipo pós-frontal. Vamos esperar que mantenha.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Abr 2016 às 14:51)

miguel disse:


> Credo maio com frio?!! seria trágico para quem como eu adora as trovoadas..mas enfim são gostos não se discutem so se lamenta :P


Concordo! E as minhas bananeiras daqui a pouco pensam que algum mafarrico as mudou para o centro da Europa...


----------



## james (3 Abr 2016 às 15:13)

jonas disse:


> Concordo, ainda quero ouvir uns roncos!




Jonas, olha que no Litoral Norte funciona um pouco ao contrário na primavera.   Com umas entradas frias, temos mais hipóteses de ver trovoadas, como hoje. 
Quando está mais calor, geralmente apenas avistamos uns cúmulus nimbus ao longe, raramente passa disso. 

No final do Verão / início de Outono, aí sim, calor e tempo abafado favorecem a formação de trovoadas no Litoral Norte 

Cump.


----------



## james (3 Abr 2016 às 15:16)

Ruipedroo disse:


> A situação que anda a ser modelada, apesar de trazer algum frio, daria para ver umas belas trovoadas, daquelas tipo pós-frontal. Vamos esperar que mantenha.




Entradas frias aqui no Minho na primavera são sinónimo de possibilidades de trovoadas. 
No sul é que nem por isso, é verdade, depende mais de cut - offs ou atividade convectiva de origem térmica.


----------



## jonas (3 Abr 2016 às 15:49)

james disse:


> Jonas, olha que no Litoral Norte funciona um pouco ao contrário na primavera.   Com umas entradas frias, temos mais hipóteses de ver trovoadas, como hoje.
> Quando está mais calor, geralmente apenas avistamos uns cúmulus nimbus ao longe, raramente passa disso.
> 
> No final do Verão / início de Outono, aí sim, calor e tempo abafado favorecem a formação de trovoadas no Litoral Norte
> ...


Obrigado pela informacao, nao sabia desse facto.


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Abr 2016 às 16:57)

james disse:


> Entradas frias aqui no Minho na primavera são sinónimo de possibilidades de trovoadas.
> No sul é que nem por isso, é verdade, depende mais de cut - offs ou atividade convectiva de origem térmica.



O sul não depende apenas de cutt-offs. Entradas frias que entram mais pelo lado sul também fazem das suas lá. O problema é que raramente aparecem.


----------



## james (3 Abr 2016 às 17:27)

Ruipedroo disse:


> O sul não depende apenas de cutt-offs. Entradas frias que entram mais pelo lado sul também fazem das suas lá. O problema é que raramente aparecem.


 

Sim, mas eu também estava a ter em conta a frequência.


----------



## james (4 Abr 2016 às 07:11)

Impressionante a quantidade de precipitação e as cotas de neve baixíssimas que o GFS e o ECM vão modelando a partir do próximo dia 8.


----------



## Snifa (4 Abr 2016 às 08:20)

Tempos interessantes se avizinham, até meio do mês bons acumulados de precipitação segundo o GFS:







Não deverá ser só chuva, pois pela sinóptica deverá ocorrer instabilidade com algumas  trovoadas, granizo, neve.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Abr 2016 às 12:22)

Desta troca com a Islândia é que não esperava, está literalmente tudo ao contrário 






ISO 0ºC e 5ºC a atingir bem o polo norte, até se forma 10ºC na Gronelândia:


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Abr 2016 às 00:53)

Situação de "festa no atlântico" permanece mas a depressão está menos cavada. A partir desde fim-de-semana até dia 15 pode chover sem parar...


----------



## Snifa (5 Abr 2016 às 08:18)

Bom dia,

interessantes os modelos, o ECMWF mostra a depressão a NW de Portugal durante algum tempo, com esta circulação de SW  eventualmente teremos boa chuva e instabilidade,  























vamos ver como evolui, mas apesar de faltar algum tempo  os modelos têm se mantido bastante estáveis.


----------



## Snifa (6 Abr 2016 às 08:21)

Bom dia, 

cada vez mais certa a depressão do próximo fim de semana e dias seguintes, as quantidades de precipitação previstas ( GFS) são significativas, devemos ter vários dias de chuva e instabilidade 

No Minho já se atingem ou  ultrapassam os *200 mm* no período


----------



## Orion (6 Abr 2016 às 23:27)

A depressão que se avizinha beneficiará principalmente o norte de PT continental. O continente beneficiará de uma corrente de sudoeste com água precipitável baixa mas ainda assim apreciável:






A Madeira parece passar ao lado da maior parte do evento. Já para os meus Açores nativos parece que o tempo vai ser na generalidade chuva fraca dispersa. Lá para dia 12 parece haver CAPE de jeito. Quem sabe? Até pode haver uma granizada qualquer. Nota ainda para a pluma tropical que quase chega ao pólo norte (imagem acima).


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Abr 2016 às 21:23)

Bem os modelos dão cada vez mais chuva, o GFS é só chuva a partir de sábado até ao final da semana! E parece que nascem depressões nos Açores! 
Teremos um fluxo de sudoeste, pelo que a temperatura deve manter-se amena, mas abaixo da média.


----------



## Snifa (8 Abr 2016 às 08:15)

Bom dia,

acumulações elevadas no Minho e Douro Litoral até às 240 horas, um belo evento em perspectiva  com vários dias seguidos de chuva/aguaceiros.

No Minho mais de *340 mm *até 18/04/2016 

GFS 0Z:


----------



## Thomar (8 Abr 2016 às 18:00)

Só agora vi o meteograma para Ponte de Sôr da run do GFS das 6 e nunca vi tanta chuva prevista para aqui, + de* 163mm*,  com um acumulado de 6 horas a pisar o risco (aviso) vermelho* 56mm! *
Bem sabemos, que ainda falta muito para o evento da próxima semana e a run das 6 tem tendência a ser exagerada mas cá fica para recordação.



Esperemos pelos próximos capítulos.


----------



## Thomar (8 Abr 2016 às 18:13)

E pronto o próximo capitulo é de "apenas"* 116,3mm* (run das 12h) e talvez aviso amarelo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Abr 2016 às 18:44)

Ok o Atlântico e a Europa vão entrar numa grande instabilidade meteorológica neste mês, é que nem no fim dos modelos se vê alguma acalmia! A Gronelândia vai levar uma grande injeção de calor, o que fará derreter grande parte do gelo e possivelmente ainda aumentar mais a anomalia negativa da temp. do mar. Quem deve ganhar com isto é a Islândia, que deve ver dias menos _depressionados  _As baixas pressões devem manter-se à nossa porta por bastantes dias, (até às 252h).

É literalmente Abril, águas mil. A mudança Inverno-Verão vai ser violenta.

Meteograma para aqui, 114 mm mais os 45 mm já feitos, (e isto só até dia 18), vamos com certeza ter a maior anomalia mensal de precipitação deste ano!
Quinta-feira concorre para o dia mais chuvoso do ano, visto que temos um "rio atmosférico" no centro do país.






Não isto não é um sonho (ou um pesadelo...):






A temperatura segue o mesmo caminho do último mês:


----------



## Snifa (8 Abr 2016 às 18:53)

Todo o Minho e Douro Litoral estão acima dos 200 mm de acumulados totais, Braga por exemplo com *268.9 mm*


----------



## Luso Meteo (8 Abr 2016 às 19:05)

De volta depois da cirurgia e respectivo internamento no IPO-Porto (8 dias) vejo os modelos a preverem uma verdadeira semana tempestuosa e até com possibilidade de neve a cotas baixas no domingo À noite\segunda de manha, vamos ver no que dá para a minha zona...


----------



## Orion (8 Abr 2016 às 20:04)

Ao contrário dos foristas do continente, naturalmente entusiasmados pela chuva e instabilidade que se avizinham, no AN a situação é quase decepcionante:

Chuva 7-14 Abril:






Chuva 14-21 Abril:






O CAPE mais significativo foi adiado para dia 13/14 surgindo depois da passagem de uma depressão no dia 12. Este sistema traria (trará?) um pouco da pluma tropical de volta para os Açores...






... e mais tarde para o restante território:


----------



## Snifa (9 Abr 2016 às 12:16)

Previsão da precipitação acumulada até às 240 horas segundo o GFS 6Z:


----------



## huguh (9 Abr 2016 às 13:06)

Aí vem ela.. vai ser uma bela semana


----------



## martinus (9 Abr 2016 às 23:13)

Já há alguma previsão sobre quando acaba a chuva no Minho?


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Abr 2016 às 23:26)

O rio atmosférico do Sistema Montejunto-Estrela passou de quinta para sexta:


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Abr 2016 às 23:27)

martinus disse:


> Já há alguma previsão sobre quando acaba a chuva no Minho?


Pelo GFS 18z só dia 20 de Abril...


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Abr 2016 às 00:15)

Situação bem interessante esta que se aproxima. Nestes primeiros dias teremos uma situação normal, com depressão a NO, frente fria e pós-frontal. Nada demais. A parte realmente interessante parece-me a partir do meio/fim da próxima semana. Depressões perto dos Açores a injectarem ar muito instável, com bastante CAPE e temperaturas mais amenas. Se se mantiver este padrão podemos ter algo com bastante potencial. Mas lá está, ainda pode mudar muito.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Abr 2016 às 16:26)

Saída das 6h do GFS cortou bem na precipitação:


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Abr 2016 às 19:33)

Mesmo a curto prazo o GFS nem sabe muito bem onde pôr a chuva, basta um pequeno movimento da depressão para sair tudo ao lado, pelo que a maior parte da chuva foi cortada para todo o país. Quem sabe se na próxima ainda colocam mais...


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Abr 2016 às 18:10)

Animação com fartura nos próximos dias, e parece-me que por todo o continente.


Ainda não é certo o fim da instabilidade mas com jeito as depressões adiam a sua ida para norte e quem sabe temos umas duas semanas de instabilidade.


Estamos numa fase de prosperidade atmosférica.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Abr 2016 às 18:29)

Para uma saída a 144h, nada mau:











Parece que o sistema Montejunto-Estrela vai sofrer, anomalia em Lisboa brutal:


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Abr 2016 às 18:31)

Literalmente, Abril águas mil:


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Abr 2016 às 01:39)

Os modelos dispararam para segunda-feira! Devemos ter uma cut-off no Domingo.










A depressão gosta tanto de Portugal que até vem ter connosco. 

AA só se vê a mais de 250h!


----------



## james (13 Abr 2016 às 23:24)

A mais de 200 horas, os modelos vão ensaiando nova entrada fria.


----------



## dopedagain (13 Abr 2016 às 23:38)

james disse:


> A mais de 200 horas, os modelos vão ensaiando nova entrada fria.


Estou com grande fé que ainda vamos ter mais um nevão.


----------



## james (13 Abr 2016 às 23:42)

dopedagain disse:


> Estou com grande fé que ainda vamos ter mais um nevão.



Eu penso que sim, que ainda teremos mais qualquer coisa mais para a frente, os modelos estão mais para isso do que para tempo mais ameno. 

E espero que sim também. Ainda no passado domingo passei uma bela tarde em brincadeiras na neve e a ver nevar ( ah, como é belo ver nevar , já não via à algum tempo)  na região de Castro Laboreiro.


----------



## Snifa (14 Abr 2016 às 08:45)

Bom dia,

Previsão do GFS 0z com acumulações significativas até às 120 horas


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Abr 2016 às 21:26)

Boa saída para o sudeste:







Cut-off deve acontecer no Domingo:


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Abr 2016 às 12:33)

Agora a + 96h, o interior carregou bem:


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Abr 2016 às 02:39)

Os modelos parecem consistentes quanto à atividade convectiva da próxima semana, com uma depressão mesmo ao lado de Portugal vai ser interessante ver a rotação.

Também continuam consistentes quanto à entrada fria na Europa, que parecem "planear" à quase uma semana, aliado a mais uma injeção de calor no circulo polar ártico:


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Abr 2016 às 21:45)

Entrada fria na Europa Central vai mesmo acontecer. Por aqui devem continuar as temperaturas normais de Abril, sendo que o cenário de anomalia negativa na Península Ibérica e anomalia positiva no resto da Europa muda:


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Abr 2016 às 22:09)

Quando começar o calor, passamos logo dos 20ºC para os 30ºC e o GFS mostra isso no 2º painel, conhecendo os modelos que acertam sempre mais no calor do que no frio, por isso, mais tarde ou mais cedo o calor virá todo junto.


----------



## Nando Costa (19 Abr 2016 às 22:48)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Quando começar o calor, passamos logo dos 20ºC para os 30ºC e o GFS mostra isso no 2º painel, conhecendo os modelos que acertam sempre mais no calor do que no frio, por isso, mais tarde ou mais cedo o calor virá todo junto.



Se isso é normal. A uns anos para cá é sempre a mesma coisa, chega maio, chega o verão. Tenho saudades de um Maio normal, já nem digo fresco e instável, ao menos normal. Volto a insistir, normal é o calor vir no fim de maio e em Junho ou era. Espero que os modelos recuem nessa tendência. Senão é desta, que me atiro ao mar.


----------



## MSantos (20 Abr 2016 às 10:43)

Nando Costa disse:


> Se isso é normal. A uns anos para cá é sempre a mesma coisa, chega maio, chega o verão. Tenho saudades de um Maio normal, já nem digo fresco e instável, ao menos normal. Volto a insistir, normal é o calor vir no fim de maio e em Junho ou era. Espero que os modelos recuem nessa tendência. Senão é desta, que me atiro ao mar.



Num clima como o nosso a "normalidade" é uma coisa muito relativa".


----------



## Nando Costa (20 Abr 2016 às 16:34)

MSantos disse:


> Num clima como o nosso a "normalidade" é uma coisa muito relativa".



Sim claro e não existem as alterações climáticas nem nada, que se pareça.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Abr 2016 às 21:36)

Até Sábado devemos continuar com o mesmo tempo desta semana, aguaceiros um pouco aleatórios e vastos, sem grande precisão.

A partir de Domingo, com a extensão do AA da Gronelândia até Portugal, devemos ter dias mais quentes e de céu limpo, fazendo com que a temperatura esteja ligeiramente acima da média durante toda a semana. Enquanto isso, a Europa é arrasada por uma entrada fria. Provavelmente o fim de "Abril águas mil".






Preparem as t-shirts


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Abr 2016 às 12:06)

Maio começa bem logo com a temperatura máxima e mínima acima das médias, a quebrar o padrão dos últimos 3 meses... 











Até os media já anunciaram os 30ºC...


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Abr 2016 às 12:23)

Para a semana também podem começar a aparecer as trovoadas de Maio:








Veremos


----------



## Lightning (27 Abr 2016 às 21:01)

Começa o jogo do tira e tira cada vez mais. De 11 modelos que vi, aproveita-se apenas 1.


----------

